# (SURREY, UK) Advice on found Wood Pigeon + 2 Ferals?



## Jim middlleton (Sep 11, 2013)

in my possession at the moment are 3 pigeons one is a wood pigeon,the other two are pigeons you would find in a busy town the wood pigeon i found along the road near to where i live in Camberley the other two were found by my son in Camberley town centre i've had them in a large cage for about two weeks i have fed and watered them but i need to find them a place of refuge does anyone have any advice what my next steps should be


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Jim

Firstly, do any of these birds appear in any way sick or injured, and if so what problem(s) do they have?

Secondly, do they appear to be very young (like fledgelings) or are they adults?

This UK site gives a list of pigeon-friendly (as far as is known to date) wildlife centres, of which three may be within reach for you

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

See:



> The Raven Haven
> Updated Dec 28, 2010
> The Raven Haven
> Steve Burns
> ...





> HART Wildlife Rescue
> Updated Apr 22, 2012
> HART Wildlife Rescue
> Unit 9
> ...





> Wildlife Aid
> Updated Dec 18, 2011
> Wildlife Aid
> Randalls Farmhouse,
> ...


I shall cross-post this on the Facebook group "Pigeon Protection and Rescue - Action Group!"

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Also this one I just got told about:

Harper Asprey Wildlife Rescue, Camberley, 01276 676295 / 07955 080901.


----------

